# Navarre Sail



## mbritter93 (May 12, 2012)

went out this morning with a couple buddies and didn't have anything to show until this ol girl showed up. best moment of my fishing career by far!! tons of jumps and a couple good runs. it was awesome seeing it streak through the water lit up the way she was. released safe and sound to fight another day!


----------



## pimpfist (Mar 12, 2012)

Awsome! Congrats!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I bet that was an awesome display from a kayak. Great job!!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That's awesome! Mind me asking how far out you were?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I knew I shoulda gone. I hooked up the trailer, made some rigs and just went back to bed...fuuu!!!


----------



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

Awesome! What did you catch him on?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

That's awesome! One day I'd really love to hook into a sail on a yak. That's definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!!! Any billfish is the catch of a life time, especially in the GOM and extra especially from a Kayak, you guys amaze me!

Again congrats and tight lines!


----------



## mbritter93 (May 12, 2012)

Bravo87 said:


> That's awesome! Mind me asking how far out you were?


only in about 50-55 ft


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome job!!!!:thumbup:

Just received a text of your second pic from Travis. 

Congratulations, gonna be hard to beat that catch from a yak!!!



Jimmy


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome shot. First pic has my vote. Congrats on such beautiful fish.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

So stoked for you still. It's my turn next!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Excellent - way to go.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

nice I got one last oct off the yak. congrats


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good work. A real trophy.


----------

